# [SOLVED] Skype won't load



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone.

I'm testing out Windows 8 in a VM. I have it registered and all that. I even installed a couple free apps to play around with them a bit. But I can't get skype to actually finish loading. Is it because it's in a VM or what? Has anyone else experienced this issue. If so what's the work around? I'd like to test it out on my VM before I think about installing it on the Main Machine. No worries. I have 2 copies of 8. A 32-bit and a 64-bit version. I"m using the 32-bit version in my VM so I can use the 64-bit version for the main machine at some point. Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks
SFGLDS


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Skype won't load*

Hello sfglds,

Your problem could be because you are in VM... I run Skype on Windows 8 without any issues...

Make sure you download and install the latest version of Skype.


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Skype won't load*

That was my original thought that it was because it was in a VM environment. But that doesn't explain why i can't install things like the .net 3.5 Framework or Windows Live Essentials. I can't install anything on it. Why would it being in a VM environment be such a problem?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Skype won't load*

Your response is a bit puzzling. You originally say you installed some free apps, but Skype can't load. Then you say that nothing will install on it? Which is it? If nothing installs, do you get error messages?


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Skype won't load*

I can get APPS to install yes. But getting the actual FRAMEWORK for them to work to install is a different story. I can get Apps to install.. But I can't use them without the framework behind it. I have two extra apps installed. Skype and iHeart Radio. Both semi load. meaning they want to load up all the way but kick back to the start screen. So I tried installing the .net 3.5 Framework. the .net 3.5 Framework won't install. The Apps want to work. But every time i try to load the App it won't load. When I try to install the .net 3.5 Framework, it says that there is an App on the computer that needs it so install it. I click install this and when it gets to the downloading needed files, it tends to stop. It will come up with an error message saying it needs an internet connection. Well the darned thing has one I am using NAT on the VM so it has a solid connection. So I don't understand why it's giving me the error message. Now to make myself clear, without being a jerk. 1)Apps install fine. 2) the .net 3.5 Framework won't install. 3) I can't get the .net 3.5 Framework to install from any of the MS work arounds they provide. So what do I do? I'm not really sure.


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Skype won't load*

to make things much more clearer.. 1)I can install Apps. 2)Apps won't run without the framework behind them. 3) I can't install the .net 3.5 Framework at all. 4)No workaround that I have found works. the two i have found MS provides on their website. Hope this sums things up without me sounding like a jerk. Cause i don't want people who are trying to help me to take it that way. Sorry if i've been confusing.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Skype won't load*

Check here


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Skype won't load*

I'll try that again when I get home thanks. I tried that way once and it didn't work. Still said it needed an internet connection.. But I will try it again. Thanks again. I'll report back with findings.


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Skype won't load*

question.. Is this saying I need to turn on the service first then install it? Cause if that's my issue that's an easy fix. Just making sure that's what it's telling me to do. Cause that's what it looks like.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Skype won't load*

I'd check to see if it's in the system settings since you've already attempted to install it and if so, enable it. If it's not there, then follow the steps as presented.


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Skype won't load*

it's there and I am trying it as I am typing this. Not sure if I should have it go to Microsoft update or not. Any suggestions? It wouldn't go through. So now what. I just tried adding it through Programs and Features. It somehow is saying that it has the .Net Framework 4.0 Advanced Services but then wouldn't the Apps I'm trying to get to work work? Doesn't make sense. I'll try another work around I found. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Skype won't load*

so quick update.. Skype and iHeart Radio are allowed through the Firewall. where else can I check to see if something is blocking them?


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Skype won't load*

so I tried installing another App. It works. It Loads. Fully. It doesn't kick back to the start screen. So what would be blocking the two from loading.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Skype won't load*

If it were something in the firewall config, the program would start, it just wouldn't connect, so I don't think that's it. Possibly try uninstalling and reinstalling skype since it may not have installed properly previously.


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Skype won't load*

I just tried uninstalling and reinstally Skype. Didn't fix the issue. I'm going to try to install the .net Framework 3.5 then install skype if I can get the Framework to install. Though has anyone found a workaround for that, that actually works? I tried what was suggested and it didn't work. Like I thought it wouldn't. I will try going through the Group Policy Editor again to see if I can get the command to go through that tells the GP to update. last time I tried that it said the "gpudate" wasn't a known command. I don't know if I was in the right CMD mode thought. I was in Admin mode. Should I be in regular mode? or does that not matter with Group Policy?


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Skype won't load*

morning. So I went through the list of commands for 8's Command line and gpudate isn't on the list. So how can I force the Group Policy to update when the command isn't there? It's there in my version of 7 that's running on the main system. I've used the command twice so far to see if it would work. The only group policy command in 8 that I can find is GPRESULT. what it does I don't really know. I'll have to research it a bit before I mess around with it.


----------



## sfglds (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Skype won't load*

so I got the GPUPDATE to run. Apparently I wasn't typing it in correctly. I guess it needs to be capitalized for it to run. Something that isn't said on the website. So I tried another workaround using the install disc I have, and tried getting it to install the feature that way. Didn't work. So I don't know what else to try. I've tried everything the Microsoft Website has to offer. Nothing has worked so far. Are you guys as stumped as I am?


----------

